
  Sharding destroys the goals of your relational database  - nickb
http://stephan.reposita.org/archives/2008/08/26/sharding-destroys-the-goals-of-your-relational-database/
======
patrickg-zill
I really wonder, if MySQL had better write performance, would sharding be as
much in vogue?

~~~
donal
Interesting question, ultimately I think the answer is yes for three reasons.

1) Sharding helps with more than just performance issues.

2) Even the most efficient write performance would still bottleneck at a
certain scale.

3) Everyone likes to think that they will reach the scale at which point that
bottleneck occurs.

